# Does gel overlay damage natural nails?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 10, 2009)

So, not to toot my own horn, but I have really nice natural nails.  They're very strong, they grow fast, etc.  Having said that....i can't get polish to stay on my nails for more than 2 days.  So my nail technician suggested gel overlay on my natural nails just to keep the polished look for longer than it does on my natural nails.  I don't plan on getting tips or acrylic or anything, but does the gel cause any damage to your natural nails if it's just the gel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure about the gels, I don't think they're as damaging as acrylics though.

I have nice nails also, never had the need for fakes..  another option you may want to try before the gels is using a really fine buffer and buff the entire nail so the base coat has something to grip on to, instead of just a smooth surface. That seems to help my polish stay on longer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

Not as bad as Acrylic...But after wearing them for quite awhile...yes my nails were very thin and brittle...

Edit....if you allow the gel to grow off on it's own it's better...if you can stand the look


----------



## elongreach (Jun 11, 2009)

For me, I don't see any damage to my original nail.  I will say occasionally the gel will chip off.  I've had my overlays for about 4 or 5 months now.  But the nail will stay right in place until it's time for me to get it taken care of.  I think it depends on your original nail consistency.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe so ....but I had mine for 3 years.....so they were not in the same shape as they were three years before....maybe after a few months they were not sure...Personally if you have great nails I would not put anything on them but hardner and polish just IMO...That is all I am doing from this point forward


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 12, 2009)

YES! They ruin your nails, just like acyrlic. I had gel for 5 years and even though i started out with really weak nails they just got worse =[


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 12, 2009)

i agree, my nails are pretty pathetic but anytime i had an ehancer my nails got ruined when they were taken off.
however i never really went to good nail salons so maybe thats why?


----------



## Redz24 (Jun 12, 2009)

If they are applied and removed correctly then they shouldn't be "mega" bad.

Incorrect application of them will give you lifting around the edges and removing them incorrectly will give you peeling and any other damage to the nail beds.

It's really up to you.  Giving them a good airing in between new sets should also help in keeping them in good condition.

hth's


----------



## lwashington89 (Aug 2, 2009)

You should really try Gelous Nail Gel sold at Sally Beauty store.  I use it sort of like a base for nail polish and for healthier nails.  My polish actually do stay on longer so this might work for you and a better alternative then a gel overlay. hth


----------

